# I'm new and on my 2ww



## kittypops (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi
I'm on my 2ww.  I had my EC on 22 April (3 eggs) only 1 fertilised though.  Had ET on 25/04. OTD is Sat 9/05.  I'm very hopeful although I do have a few niggles in my tum - period like feelings and I'm starving which I often am before my period.  However, this is my 2nd go at IVF and I feel more hopeful this time . 
I was looking at the testing dates and see there are people testing around the same time as me which is good to know. 
Kittypopsx


----------



## gandmplus1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi

I am on my first icsi and am the dreaded 2ww, which is proving very exhausting, spending lots of time counting down minutes til mon 11th when i have the test, loking very anxiously for period at any possible point.  Am really trying to think of lots of positive things i can do if bfn e.g. large bottle of wine but obviously hoping for bfp.  Good luck fingers crossed to you, am going to go to work this week and try to totally ignore all these feelings of total mental instabilty..

mina


----------



## kittypops (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Mina,

My best friend had ICSI inbetween my first cycle and this one and she is now 10 weeks pregnant!!  Hopefully we will both be joining her very soon!   
I was extremely disappointed and upset when my first IVF resulted in a BFN but DH was very supportive and said immediately about going again which I found gave me hope.  Looking back, I can see now that I was quite down for a good while after my result.  I was due to do my test on 15/12/08 but my period began to start on 13/12/08 so I knew and I think it made accepting the test result (which of course I carried out 3 times anyway!) a little easier.  As you say if it is a BFN you can induldge in a bottle of wine and as mine was coming up to Christmas and the New Year I joined in ALL the celebrations!  

Hopefully, there'll be no wine for us for the next 9 months though!

Kittypopsx


----------



## sammy-snail (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Kitty

Im also on 2ww and due to test fri 8th.  Glad to hear you are feeling positive this time.  This is my first time so don't really know how to feel, too afraid to think it could be positive. Everytime I have a "symptom" I try to tell myself it could mean anything.  I too have had AF niggles on and off and have been very hungry.  I finished a roast on sunday at 1.15 and by 4.30 could have eaten it all over again.  I have also felt nauseous alot mainly afternoon through to bed time but yday it was morning to evening and wasn't so bad.  I wonder if it could be the cyclogest.  Which support are you on and do you think you have had side effects from it?

Sam X


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

Hi kittypops, sammy snail and gandmplus1! ,
i am also new on here too.. on day 6 of my 2ww and wondering how the hell i'll make it to 14 without being carried off by the men in white coats     i do honestly think tho that reading all the FF posts is not helping me to try and stop over analysing every twinge or  dull ache i am feeling as that is ALL i am feeling but i do read loud and clear in posts by others that some may get tell tale signs and some none at all and   or no   has no bearing on a  , so good luck to all of you, sending you all big  and lots of   and big fat       
cos we sure damn need it to keep us sane
xx


----------



## sammy-snail (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi freckles
Nice to bump into you again!  How did the rest of your day pan out?  I have rested briefly from FF to help my SIL do birthday invitations for my nearly 1 year old nephew and since she left have been back on here again!  Obsessed much!!??
Going       I think!  I will have to put the computer down in a bit though as we are going out to celebrate our 2 year wedding anniversary tonight!

Sam X


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi
I too am in my 2ww and already going slightly  
Had e/t last weds and test on the 15th. We too had our 1st icsi.
Am symptom spotting like mad.

Sammy- happy anniversary hun, hope you have a nice time tonite.

Freckles- I feel the same as you hun, think i am going to be in the nut house by the end of my 2ww.

Mina- you are in the 2nd part of 2ww now hun, not long to go.

Kitty- I too only had one embie put back. We had about 15 follies but they were nearly all empty   We got 2 eggs, one fertilised abnormally the other was ok so have him on board. 

Take care

nicola x x


----------



## sammy-snail (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow at this rate we are going to have our own 2ww board! So every1s OTD
Sam Friday 8th May
Kitty Saturday 9th May
Gand M Monday 11th May
Freckles Thursday 14th May
Nicola Friday 15th May
Wishing   to all for   will have to keep up with this thread for results!
Sam X


----------



## Roro (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi, I am also testing on Friday the 8th of May. BUT I couldnt wait so I tested this morning using the pregnancy test provided by my clinic which is the simple clearview one, I had a very faint positive line   . I am not sure i am sooooooo scared of buying the digital one because it might say not pregnant. What do you think I should do? buy a digital one and test today or wait until Friday and test 

Good Luck to everyone 

Roro


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Roro- Not sure hunny, a faint line is still good isn't it.
Hope you are doin ok hun  

Hows everyone esle finding things today


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm another Friday 8th tester... this is a nice little group, isn't it?  

It can't give a line unless there's something to make it... I'd wait till OTD and use a digital if it was me!    Exciting!


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

Good luck everyone.......sending out BIG lots of   and         for all your OTD's!!!!  we can all try and prevent eachother going loopy on the countdown!  big love and positive vibes!!!!!  xx


----------



## sammy-snail (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello people

Hi Roro and Anna!  Roro I think I would agree with Anna give your hormones more time to build up!  Are you testing 14dpt on Fri? making this 12 dpt?!
I have had a really crap today.  Yesterday I was on top of the world!  I went out with my mum earlier and spent most of my time sat in the car whilst she went into the shops because I am soooo tired.  When I got home at  about 3.30 I went to the loo and seem to have like a browny red fluid and now I am convinced it is all over.  I cant bear this anymore!  Today has definately been the hardest so far and has even made me question whether to test tomorrow when I was determined not too! Sorry to moan, hope everyones day is better than mine!

Sam X


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

Hi Sammy, try not to feel to negative hun....   .i know it is easy for us to all think dreaded   is on her way but most implantation bleeding is day 9-12 and many ppl bleed for several days during implantation bleed! just try to stay      and do the test on your OTD  with DIGITAL so there's no ...is there isn't there a faint line, before you start to feel too negative, sending you love and luck. and a huge    xx


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Roro, faint line is great, I think you should definately test again on Friday, leave it for 2 days for hormones to build up.

Sammy, it's not over yet honey, it could still be implantation bleeding or old bleeding that has been waiting to come out.  I would do a test tom/ or friday!  Stay positive


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

sammy i think if it was me i would test tmrw as you are already worrying it is over and am i right thinking it is your wedding anniversary? rather than thinking its all over anyway  and feeling neg you could do a test and have   and feel estatic! thats what i'd do anyway as i think i prob wouldn't feel worse if it was neg. be      hun. xxx


----------



## sammy-snail (Jan 17, 2008)

Freckles I hadnt thought about using digital actually.  That makes alot of sense! How are you doing today?

Hi Minmin welcome!  Tomorrow will still be 15dpt and most people dont have to wait that long!
Its so hard to know what to do for the best! Others say enjoy being pupo for a bit longer but I am not enjoying it today!

Sam X


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

Hi sam, am doing better today thx  , have had mild cramping on and off last night and today and palpitations on and off too come to think of it last few days that just occured to me today! feel more    no other signs tho have had a good day went to the gym with my mate and WALKED with the ipod blaring lol, have decided i'm going shopping tmrw to treat myself to something nice so looking fwd to that, take my mind off this 2ww for a bit! Am keeping my fingers crossed 4 u, stay     as many ppl get   and still pregnant! think digital test is better as it says pregnant rather than wondering about faint lines. good luck hun xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone ~ welcome to the 2ww 

We have a 2ww Testers thread where you'll find
everyone posting and chatting while they wait.
Here's the link for you to click on or you can find
the thread further up the 2ww Board

*MAY/JUN 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=192633.195

Hope to see you over there,

Love and luck  

Lizzy xxx
​


----------



## kittypops (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Sam,

I've been trying not to analyse every single twinge so avoided logging on first thing!  I am on cyclogest but don't have any side effects that I could put down to it.  I don't know about the tummy niggles though, I've had a few throughout and had to run to the loo today but I'm putting that down to nerves - hopefully !

DH and I have decided to test on Fri 8th too.  Last time the clinic said it was ok to go a day early so we're going for it! 

Freckles, it is good to see everyone's OTD - I so hope we're all successful   

Roro, surely a positive test is a positive test.  Def go for it again tomoro - Good Luck 

Kittypopsx


----------



## sammy-snail (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh god.  I tested this morning using 2 clearblue (not digital) my SIL gave them to me.  The first one came out with a horizontal line clear as day and a feint vertical that is really thin.  The second one came with an even feinter vertical line.  I went back to sleep devasted accepting the negative, then went to the loo a couple of hours later and looked at them again to find the vertical line darker in both of them but still very thin.  I have just rang the help desk and they are sending out a digital one.  I cant wait that long so will nip into town and buy one anyway.  Should I wait till tomorrow now or risk one this afternoon?  Does this sound like anyone elses experience with clearblue? The tests have been kept in a hot place could this affect them?
Sorry to rant just clutching at straws Im sure!

Sam X


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

hi yes reading the tests after the instructed time could give a fasle positive as most tests show up an evaporation line.  

that said you had a feint pos the other day and 2 this morning and if you did two this morning then the 2nd one would be feinter as you will  have drunk/eaten and so your urine wont have been as concentrated and the HCG levels wouldnt have been so strong.  i think it is pretty safe to say you have your BFP!!!    

if you are going to test again i would try to not go to the loo for 4 hrs before had & dont drink more than a cup of tea.  hard i know but thats what they advise to be able to read levels for ovulation tests so dont see why it shouldnt be any diff for HPT - good luck hun 

mo x x x


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

hi everyone

im also on my 2ww but not exactlty got to wait 2wks.

I had my ET on 6th may had 2 lovely blasts put bk and i test on 16th may!!!!

good luck to u and look forward to getting to no u.  

Louise xx


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

sam just wanted to say good luck with the digital test, am   for you.  

welcome louise, good luck with those blasts i bet theyre snuggling in nicely, quite a few of us testing next week.  

am now on day 8 of 2ww it seems like forever, please blow some bubbles my way....and best of luck to everyone!!  xx


----------



## kittypops (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Sam

Good Luck for tomorrow!  I do think that a positive is a positive even if the line is faint.

I'm doing mine tomorrow too - a day early.  Couldn't think about anything else today.  I'm well stocked up on HPTs!! One first response left over from before, 2 clearblue - but they're not digital, wish I'd read this before buying them, and the clinic test.  I'll be sure of the result anyway, sooooo hoping for BFP.

Kittyx


----------



## sammy-snail (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi all
Kitty- Good luck for tomorrow     

Freckles- Thank you for your kind thoughts it is very much appreciated!

Louise- Welcome to our thread and I wish you all the best for then next 2weeks, try to rest plenty, drink lots and stay as stress free as possible!

Fragile/Mo- Thank you for taking the time to reply! I think you might have me confused with one of the others cos I did my first test this morning and havent tested before.  But your help was really welcomed.

Unfortunately it looks like it is all over for me as I have full and lots of pain to tell me shes there.  Its not been a good day but there is nthing I can do, Im just trying to look forward to the next tx and find somewhere that can get me straight back into it as the worst part of all of this for me is waiting to start.
I wish you all the best of luck and I hope your dreams come true!
I will keep an eye on this thread to see how you all get on.
Lots of love
Sam X


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

sammy i'm heartbroken......     are you sure its all over? ?      many ppl bleed and still pg. did you do digital test yet hun test again in  few days... you never know   ....am so sad.....sending you lots of love and


----------



## kittypops (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi All,

I did my test this morning and got a  . I don't know why I'm surprised, but I had really got my hopes up even though we only had one embie to transfer. We sat going over it all this morning and feeling sorry for ourselves - why us etc. Anyway that's that, I think it's going to take a little while to sink in. I'm going to phone the clinic now even though it is a day early and try to get my review asap so I can get back on the roller coaster asap.

Good luck to everyone else   .  to you all. Please let me know how you get on today Sam. I've my fingers crossed for you.

Kittyx


----------



## sammy-snail (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi all
So so sorry Kitty, I know just how it feels I dont need to say any more really!  

Thankyou freckles for your kind words!  I tested again this morning with digital and it was negative so thats it.  Next cycle here I come with full force! I cant think about these past couple of days I need to get on with the next as soon as poss!  Looking around now for clinics that will go asap, since I am paying now I think I have a right to that!

To the rest of you waiting dont let our stories make you feel negative, I know it happens.  Its got to work for somebody and that could be you!  to you all!

Love Sam X


----------



## Kat1974 (May 6, 2009)

so sorry to read your BFN news ladies it's really tough when you've tried to build yourself up and keep positive its a double edged sword as you always fall harder and no one outside of this understands! 
I'm on my 2ww too and new to site had FET of 1 surviving emby on 5/5/09 due to test on 19/5/09 this is 4th attempt so fingers crossed. Wishing you all lots of     and   
Kat


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

sammy and kittypops sorry to hear your news, so sad,          glad you are both going to dust yourselves off and getting on with it again tho!!!    i know the clinics often like you to wait 3 months gives better chance to let ovaries heal properly and body to get back to norm to be honest i am expecting that outcome too on the 13th i know i should feel more positive but i dont feel any diff today no niggles at all, maybe it was my body healing, and my palpitations have stopped....maybe it was the brazil nuts.. ,  and no heartburn or dizziness today either , maybe i imagined it all.  keep strong ladies  xxx


----------



## kittypops (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks Freckles.  I can't remember if my clinic counts this period - when it comes - as one and then one normal period or if they want you to have 2 normal periods before starting again.  I'm a teacher and so would really like to have next tx carried out during the summer as we get 8 weeks off.

Good Luck Freckles for your test  

Good Luck Kat  

Sorry Sam.  Hopefully speak to you again when we are on our next cycle.  Please let me know how long you have to wait and when you start again.

Kittyx


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

sam & Kitty - so sorry     & sam i am so sorry i got you mixed up with someone else and posted for you.  hugs to you both 

mo x


----------



## suzzie (Jul 24, 2008)

Help please ladies, am on 8det, and have a few heavy feeling down below every now and then. Is that good or bad? also no sporting of anykind whats so ever I am starting to worry that its already a BFN before I even tested. Does all who get a BFP get an implantation bleed?  Is it too late to have implantation bleed, I haven't had one yet.    

Sorry about the me post getting really worried, been trying for 14yrs with no luck thinking its all for nothing again.

Love to all

XXXXX


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Suzie, babe, not everyone gets an implantation bleed - in fact it's more common not to, I think.    Hang on in there.


----------



## suzzie (Jul 24, 2008)

AnnaofCumberland, Bless you,        I am so sorry Hun to hear your sad news, its just not fair is it.      there is me worrying myself sick due to hormones, I know how hard it is to come to terms with, but you sound like a strong person and am hoping you give yourself time to settle your system and then maybe start again.              the next one will be the one for you Hun. 

Love and    

XXXX


----------

